
First Look: OpenMoko's Linux-based open smartphone platform - davidw
http://arstechnica.com/reviews/os/open-moko-software.ars
======
lpgauth
Not sure about the GUI... The browser looks terrible
([http://arstechnica.com/reviews/os/open-moko-
software.media/o...](http://arstechnica.com/reviews/os/open-moko-
software.media/om2browse.png)) with it's two scrollers.

~~~
jcromartie
What else did you expect? I'm not sure about you, but I have no faith in open
source GUIs. "A camel is a horse designed by a committee" comes to mind.

~~~
ruslan
Take a look on Nokia's smart-phones based on Symbian, their GUI is just
horrible, it's proprietary and yet it is most popular smart-phone platform in
the world. One must be very talanted to design usable GUI nowadays, especially
for mobile devices, and it does not matter open sourced it or not.

